# Urgent help please-sick chicken



## halcyonflorida (May 4, 2013)

Woke up this morning to find my healthiest, friendliest buff orp lying on the floor of the run. Her head is all floppy, she can barely raise it. Her body is floppy too. Her feet are curled in. She coos when I pick her up very quietly.

I isolated her, gave her some water with apple cider vinegar, which she drank and some organic yogurt, which she ate a bit of. She could hold her head up ever so slightly better after eating. 

She is 6 months old, and I have had her since she was 1 week, with zero health issues. The other chickens seem fine.

She has not yet laid an egg.

Thoughts? I am so worried about her.


----------



## halcyonflorida (May 4, 2013)

Gave her some molasses water, she just had a bright green poop, some white. Thoughts?


----------



## halcyonflorida (May 4, 2013)

anyone? advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I have had a few that have had the same thing happen. I also did what your doing but it didn't really happy. They eventually passed. I still have no idea what happen to them. They were healthy and running around fine before. Sorry I can't be of any help.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Put her on some antibotics. I don't know what could be the problem, but if she has an unseen infection, they will help. Push electrolytes, or gatorade, and lots of TLC. Good luck!


----------



## halcyonflorida (May 4, 2013)

She is doing worse. She wont even try to lift her head or coo. I am so sad!!!


----------



## halcyonflorida (May 4, 2013)

Here is a pic of her in the crate. She is cooing a little, but almost seems paralyzed. Can barely move, all floppy. Could this be a poisonous bite, like snake or spider? Might it pass? She is drinking and passing stool. Eating a little yogurt.

Her this morning: 

Her this afternoon:


----------



## halcyonflorida (May 4, 2013)

Ideas? I am getting desperate here.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

You may never know what happened to her or why. I've never seen anything like this before and I wish I could tell you that this is normal, but I've had birds die for no reason before...just healthy one day and dropped off the roost the next day with no apparent sign of why, but I've never seen one with paralysis and visible decline like this.

Here's some info that sounds eerily like your bird's symptoms:

http://www.merckmanuals.com/vet/pou...sickness/overview_of_botulism_in_poultry.html


----------



## halcyonflorida (May 4, 2013)

Thanks Bee. I guess I will just keep her comfortable, give her drops of electrolyte water and yogurt.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

If it is the botulism, others have reported a recovery of their birds when given the proper antibiotics. The article in the link tells what kind they would need.


----------



## halcyonflorida (May 4, 2013)

I really think it's botulism. She has all the signs and symptoms.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Marek's is fast and involves paralysis...I think I read that the irises fade and get kind of gray??? Is that true?


----------



## halcyonflorida (May 4, 2013)

I dont think it's marek's as marek's has stiff neck, and she has a limp neck.


----------



## halcyonflorida (May 4, 2013)

Today she is slightly better, able to balance slightly on her feet and lift her head a tiny bit. She is still unable to feed or drink water on her own, and her wings and neck are still limp. Just thought I would give an update.


----------



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

Prayin for ur baby.


----------



## mamacitalujan (Jul 14, 2013)

Mine has this! What did you do? Did she live? Help!


----------

